# North Twin Adventure



## noreasterbackcountry (Mar 7, 2011)

I didn't find what I set out for, but instead discovered something just as interesting...

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/03/trip-report-north-twin-i-dont-want-to.html


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 7, 2011)

Great report. Thanks! Great that you were rewarded with a great glade run for all your efforts. Judging from the snow conditions, my guess is that your tour happened on Saturday.


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 8, 2011)

great report. so were you solo? just asking. my wife doesn't like it, but i do it all the time.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, I solo'd.  Mine doesn't like it either, however I now have a Spot Messenger, which alleviates some of her concern.

I'll probably do a full review later, but I'm finding my Spot to be unreliable.  I figured it would have trouble in the summer under leaf cover, but not in the dead of winter with nothing to obstruct its view of the sky.


----------

